
Job listings say the unemployed need not apply - LiveTheDream
http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/lookout/job-listings-unemployed-not-apply-133143362.html
======
ColinWright
Clearly not much has changed in the 414 days since this story was submitted:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1408813> : 88 comments

It's been submitted more recently as well:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1439742> : 403 days ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2233443> : 158 days ago

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=2305491> : 138 days ago, with 42 comments

